# Aquarium Sealant



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at my LFS looking for ways to decorate a new tank. None of the resin decorations were really that appealing to me and were super expensive, so I decided to stick with the old standby "put some rocks in there."

In my current setup, I have a few flat pieces of granite stacked up to make some caves, but I was thinking with this new tank that I would glue together a bunch of smaller rocks to make a system of caves. 

Problem is, the LFS and every other place in the area that carries aquarium supplies was out of aquarium sealant. One of the employees at Petsmart (who seemed to know a decent amount about fishkeeping) said that you could use 100% silicone sealant from a DIY store as long as it was the clear kind. Anyone ever used this stuff instead of aquarium sealant?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Home Depot and Lowes both carry a suitable clear silicone adhesive/sealant. Note the word adhesive. They are the large caulking type tubes, although I believe they may carry the smaller tubes also. The larger tubes can be rather cumbersome to use, but are a better buy. You will also need a caulking gun to use them.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a smaller tube of G&E 100% silicone sealant that's clear and in the type of tube that doesn't require a caulk gun. I looked around for a bit and this seemed like the best thing to buy, but all of the 100% silicone clear sealant I could find said "not for...aquariums." 

I guess the world will never know otherwise, so I'm going to try this stuff. Maybe it just says not for aquariums because it's not rated to hold together glass under that kind of pressure. Who knows? :dunno:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Make super sure that it's GE type I not type II, which is now more common. The type II has a mold inhibitor that will kill your fish. GE type I is the same stuff as the stuff used for tanks.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah thank you! That was the answer I was looking for. I definitely purchased Type II, but I decided against using any. My rocks are just stacked up for now. I'll return the sealant and swap it for Type I if I wanna do any more complicated rock work.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

u could try this

http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5646


----------

